# Going from Riverside to Hanford



## Guest_John (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,

I recently was planning on visiting some family in California's Central Valley and was hoping to take Amtrak. I noticed that the majority of the trip will be on bus. Does anyone know what these buses are like and if they would have wi-fi? Also would anyone who happens to take this route know when the least busiest days are to travel?

Thanks for any help! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## fatkoala (Jun 30, 2016)

Standard contracted bus service(no wifi on bus). There is wifi on the train most of the time. My family and I do Fresno to Pasadena and back all the time and it works out just fine.


----------



## aviva_dawn (Jul 1, 2016)

I used to do RIV to SLT and RNO often. It's a bus, but the last few times I took it, the Wifi was an enjoyable plus.


----------



## chakk (Aug 11, 2016)

I done this bus between LA Amtrak and Bakersfield Amtrak, connecting to trains on each end, many times. The buses are comfortable and seem to run to the posted schedule at all times of the day.


----------

